#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-06-09
<elopio> cgoldberg: do you know if this bug is on the near roadmap?
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1308762
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1308762 in Autopilot "Capture a screenshot on errors and failures" [High,Triaged]
<thomi> morning
<veebers> morning all
<thomi> barry: got a moment?
<barry> thomi: sure
<thomi> barry: so, I'm sure you'll hear more about this from Max tomorrow, but we're attempting to convert the existing python-pyramid package to include a python3 binary package
<thomi> barry: looking at it now, the version in debian is really old (1.4.5 vs 1.5.1)
<thomi> is it worth, do you think, pushing up a newer package version to debian before we begin?
<thomi> I should be able to do that with uscan, rebuild, and dput to mentors, right?
<barry> thomi: yes, i'd say so.  then we'll have to merge any remaining ubuntu changes.
<barry> thomi: are you a member of dpmt?
<thomi> barry: hell no :)
<barry> ah :)
<thomi> will they be upset if I try and submit this via mentors.d.o?
<barry> thomi: here's what i'd suggest.  branch the dpmt svn, and work out the changes.  then file a bug on https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?ordering=normal;archive=0;src=python-pyramid;dist=unstable;repeatmerged=0 and attach the diff
<barry> thomi: then ping me and i'll review, sponsor, upload as appropriate
<thomi> barry: you're part of the dpmt?
<barry> thomi: but of course! and papt.  and dd :)
<thomi> barry: so it should be fairly fast to get the new version uploaded, right? I need to get the python 3 package done by Friday, is all :)
<barry> thomi: it won't be that fast if there's a new binary package.  it has to be approved by the ftpmasters.  of course, it won't be that fast either in ubuntu.  all NEW packages must be approved (but you'll probably have better luck pinging ubuntu admins).  i'd still prep the debian patch, but then you can -0ubuntu1 it in utopic for now.  we'll have to manage a merge/sync later
<thomi> barry: yeah... ok
<thomi> now I just need to remember hwo to use svn :)
<barry> hah!
<thomi> barry: how much longer till you EOD?
<barry> whenever the dinner bell rings :)  but at least another 30-60m i think
<thomi> ok
<thomi> wow, this is a huge repo :-/
<thomi> barry: what is the '+dfsg' part of the package version?
<thomi> barry: should I include it? If so, how do I tell 'uscan' to include that in the symlink it creates for me when it downloads the new upstream tarball into .. ?
<barry> thomi: it means that some part of upstream is deemed "not free software", so upstream tarball is probably repacked to eliminate those bits
<barry> dfsg == debian free software guidelines
<barry> it should ignore the +dfsg part in the symlink
<thomi> barry: any ideas? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7620484/
<thomi> looks like dh is looking for a source package with the +dfsg in the filename
<barry> thomi: hmm, i would have thought uscan would dtrt
<barry> let me try to grab the vcs
<barry> thomi: take a look at d/README.source and you'll see the original reason for the +dfsg.  might be good to see if that's still relevant
<barry> thomi: and fwiw, i always use svn-buildpackage to build the source package from svn checkout.  it has lots of nice features, like --svn-download-orig :)
 * thomi looks
<thomi> barry: that's still the case.
<barry> k
<thomi> barry: should I remove the docs and re-pack it under the new name>?
<thomi> I'd be interested to know why CC by-nc-sa isn't considered good enough for the dfsg ?
<thomi> barry: oh wait, the README.Sources says 'CC-BY-NC-3.0-US'
<barry> thomi: looks like d/rules has the command someone used to do that.  might be better to add a get-orig-source target to d/rules to do that correctly
<barry> yeah, IANADL
<thomi> but it's now 'by-nc-sa'
 * barry looks
<thomi> barry: https://wiki.debian.org/DFSGLicenses#Creative_Commons_Attribution_Share-Alike_.28CC-BY-SA.29_v3.0
<thomi> says it's compatible :)
<barry> nice!  so all that crap can be dropped and upstream tarball used
<thomi> sweet
<thomi> barry:  so the version should be '1.5.1-1' ?
<barry> thomi: yep
<thomi> barry: what do you think of http://paste.ubuntu.com/7620524/ ?
<barry> thomi: probably add a note in the changelog about why the +dfsg was dropped
<thomi> barry: new line, or same line?
<barry> thomi: don't sweat it too much, add it as a new line.  i'll think about it when i review/sponsor
<thomi> ok
<thomi> :(
<thomi> for some reason now it cannot find the BFG_HISTORY.txt file, so dh_installdocs fails, but it's there in the upstream tarball
<thomi> hmmm
<thomi> barry: is there any reason why 'dpkg-buildpackage' isn't the right thing to use?
<barry> thomi: not really.  my personal dpmt workflow is all based on svn-buildpackage, just for the convenience
<thomi> hmmm
<thomi> pdebuild seems to work
<barry> thomi: yeah, lots of ways to do it.  more perl-like in that regard than python :)
<thomi> barry: OK, it seems to build a sensible package
<thomi> I should file a bug against python-pyramid with the svn diff?
<barry> thomi: that would be great.  paste me the bug #.  i'm eod so probably won't get to it today, but should be able to tomorrow uos permitting.  i can also do the -0ubuntu1 package for the short term
<barry> (but i think you can do that too)
<thomi> barry: well, this is just bumping the upstream version number. What I need by friday is the python3-pyramid package
<thomi> so I'll work on that now.
<barry> thomi: ah, right, yes
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-06-10
<elopio> hello
<elopio> veebers: do you have an ETA on this bug?
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1308762
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1308762 in Autopilot "Capture a screenshot on errors and failures" [High,Triaged]
<veebers> elopio: hey, no I don't sorry but I can look into it this week and get back to you with one
<elopio> veebers: that would be nice.
<elopio> veebers: even nicer would be to raise the priority to critical :D
<veebers> elopio: from memory thomi mentioned that it was possible but was concerned that you wouldn't be able to consume the results (due to it being subunit result stream)?
<veebers> heh, I'll make sure to consider doing that when I scope it out :-)
<elopio> isn't there a subunit tool that extracts the stream?
<elopio> if the screenshot is not visible on Jenkins but I can see it on my machine, it's good enough for me.
<veebers> elopio: aight, good to know. Is there anything inparticular that should make this critical (as opposed to high)?
<elopio> veebers: now Brendan and I are checking the failed autopilot results daily.
<elopio> from today's results, I could understand one from the log, and couldn't understand or reproduce three
<elopio> a screenshot would have make it easier. Somethings will still be weird, but it would be clearer what went wrogn.
<veebers> elopio: ack, makes sense. Will keep  you in the loop
<elopio> veebers: thanksk.
<veebers> elopio: nw. How was your trip back home btw?
<elopio> veebers: it could have been shorter. And I arrived without my luggage.
<elopio> but I slept on my bed again, so it was the happiest day of my life :)
<veebers> elopio: ugh what  a pain, do you have it back now?
<elopio> veebers: what about you?
<veebers> heh ^_^
<elopio> veebers: yes, it just got delayed. I picked it up the next day.
<veebers> elopio: agree, it could be shorter. But no hiccups, no delays. arrived home to a cold Dunedin, but it's home :-)
<veebers> nice, thats good to hear
<elopio> my luggage came full of cisk cans :D They are now on my fridge waiting for the next weekend.
<veebers> elopio: heh, awesome ^_^
<veebers> I'm glad the didn't explode during takeoff or something
<elopio> cgoldberg: do you know if I can use the jenkins autopilot job?
<elopio> or are you in the middle of a release?
<cgoldberg> elopio, yea go for it
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-06-11
<thomi> barry: got time for a quick call in 15 minutes or so?
<barry> thomi: sure
<nuclearbob> I need to figure out why some freenode channels crash my client
<thomi> barry: errr, got time now?
<thomi> barry: a bit earlier than predicted :)
<barry> thomi: sure - i can procrastinate finishing my email to qa a little longer :)  i'm on g+
<thomi> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/gv6tlpgh2nef2txxd3hpm7es5aa?authuser=1&hl=en - in case the invite doesn't get through
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-06-12
<balloons> barry, I have a weird python error I'm wondering if you might be able to help me with. The error only occurs on the device; OverflowError: timestamp out of range for platform time_t.
<barry> balloons: could be a 32bit thing perhaps?
<balloons> barry, mm.. yes. I need a way to define an arbitrary time (hours and minutes) with no regards to date or timezone.. and not get this error
<barry> balloons: what is the code that triggers this error?
<balloons> barry, I started to share, but I'm seeing a qml error that makes me think it might still be something in the code
<balloons> regardless, let me paste
<balloons> barry, here's a simplified snippet of code.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7634006/. It fails in the set_picker function
<balloons> the traceback
<balloons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7634011/
<barry> balloons: it would be interesting to know what self[0] is
<balloons> barry, thanks.. this session is almost over and I'll hack on it a bit more and ping you again if needed
<barry> balloons: sounds good
<elopio> balloons: do you have time for a review?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-filemanager-app/clean_context_menu_tests/+merge/222888
<thomi> barry: got time for a quick hangout call in 10-15 minutes?
<barry> thomi: hey.  yeah
<thomi> barry: nuclearbob: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/g7m47jdjaxzu35ctiy2u4a3w2qa?authuser=1&hl=en
<nuclearbob> https://launchpad.net/~fkrull/+archive/deadsnakes
<barry> nuclearbob: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/2014/Debconf2014
<barry> excellent.  steve can be very convincing too :)
<thomi> I'd love to be a fly on the wall in that discussion :)
<barry> :)
<thomi> nuclearbob: I'm doing a dist-upgrade, then I'll re-try your pyramid package
<nuclearbob> thomi: my test branch is here, if it ends up being useful: lp:~nuclearbob/+junk/pyramid-test
<nuclearbob> I think it's time for me to dist-upgrade too
<thomi> nuclearbob: awesome, thanks
<thomi> nuclearbob: sp
<thomi> nuclearbob: so I'll spend today trying to get a basic pyramid app + the database set up
<thomi> nuclearbob: I'll stick the work in a branch that we both have write access to
<thomi> nuclearbob: and I'll email you at my EOD so you can pick up where I left off tomorrow - sounds good?
<nuclearbob> thomi: that works
<thomi> nuclearbob: got another bug report: pserve segfaults
<thomi> err, I mean "crashes"
<thomi> nuclearbob: looks like a problem in chameleon
<thomi> nuclearbob: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7635676/
<nuclearbob> thomi: that's interesting
<thomi> "interesting" is one word for it
<nuclearbob> I can use two if you want
<nuclearbob> way interesting
<nuclearbob> hmm
<nuclearbob> so you have this in a container, or somewhere else?
<thomi> nuclearbob: just on my laptop
<nuclearbob> thomi: can you pip in chameleon and see if that fixes it?
<thomi> nuclearbob: sure, one sec
<thomi> nuclearbob: can't use a virtualenv with pserve
<nuclearbob> thomi: hmm
<nuclearbob> I could have sworn the pyramid tutorial started with a virtualenv
<nuclearbob> I do everything in containers so I can just pip in stuff will-nilly and toss it if I need to
<thomi> oh, probably if I install pyramid as well
<nuclearbob> thomi: what user are you using?  can you pip stuff with --user
<nuclearbob> right, it was part of the install
<thomi> but pserve's #! line doesn't use 'env'
<nuclearbob> I bet it gets rewritten by the packaging
<nuclearbob> I think it's debian policy to not use env in python shebang lines
<thomi> yeah, so I get the same error when trying to import the brand new scaffolded pyramid app
<thomi> so it's not just pserve
<thomi> python
<thomi> oops
<thomi> similar traceback
<thomi> nuclearbob: you basically cannot import pyramid.config.Configurator, which seems pretty central to pyramid apps :-/
<nuclearbob> thomi: indeed.  I'm taking a look in my container
<nuclearbob> works with the packages I built there, I'll try a new container and the packages from the ppa
<thomi> same error on your branch FWIW
<nuclearbob> thomi: thanks.  Knowing that that import fails should make it easy to track down
<thomi> nuclearbob: reproducer is: python3 -c "import pyramid.config"
<nuclearbob> getting a new container spun up
<nuclearbob> doot doot doo
<nuclearbob> okay, blowing up with the packages, let's see how much I have to pull in from other sources to fix it
<nuclearbob> okay, importing chameleon at all blows up
<thomi> nuclearbob: hmmm
<nuclearbob> and if I install pyramid via pip, I don't get chameleon
<thomi> oh yeah
<thomi> hmmm
<nuclearbob> maybe the chameleon dependency is dropped in 1.5?
<thomi> nuclearbob: we should probably be packaging 1.5 anyway?
<nuclearbob> thomi: yes, I just grabbed 1.4 because it was already packaged for trusty, but 1.5 does remove the chameleon dependency
<nuclearbob> thomi: I'll get that packaged, I'm only on for another hour today, so I'll see if I make it
<thomi> nuclearbob: I've already done it for python 2 annyway - perhaps you can re-use that work?
<nuclearbob> thomi: I think between your work and mine it should be easy
<nuclearbob> but things I think should be easy still sometimes take a couple hours to get built into ppas
<nuclearbob> thomi: can you throw me your branch url again?
<thomi> nuclearbob: there's no branch, just a debian bug and a diff
<nuclearbob> thomi: is the diff in the packaging email thread or somewhere else?
<thomi> nuclearbob: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=751067
<ubot5> Debian bug 751067 in python-pyramid "python-pyramid: Bump upstream version" [Normal,Open]
<nuclearbob> all right, this package can import pyramid.config
<nuclearbob> let's get it uploaded
<nuclearbob> threw it at my ppa
<thomi> nuclearbob: which ppa?
<nuclearbob> thomi: I threw it at mine first to make sure it got accepted, I'll push it to the ci one once it builds
<nuclearbob> ugh, 9 minutes.  I can't wait for that.  I'll push it to the ci one too and they can race
<thomi> nuclearbob: awesome, thanks man
<thomi> nuclearbob: I'll send you an email at my EOD with whatever I got done
<thomi> have a good evening!
<nuclearbob> thomi: cool, thanks
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-06-13
<balloons> barry you wouldn't happen to be about would you?
<barry> balloons: i am
<balloons> so, I played with the overflow error a bit more
<balloons> indeed, it's a 32bit issue I believe as you suggested
<balloons> the self in question is 2980540800, greater than 238, etc
<barry> balloons: i had to go through all manner of craziness to get systemimage to work on 32 bit: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-system-image/ubuntu-system-image/client/view/head:/systemimage/image.py#L34
<barry> (though that probably doesn't help you)
<balloons> I suppose that begs the question why I'm trying to convert such high years.. and indeed I'm no
<balloons> barry, I got it working using timedelta
<balloons> autopilot should probably be tweaked.. it's where I tweaked the code
<barry> yeah, 2064 ;)
<balloons> apparently if you use a more pythonic datetime function, you get support for huge durations, while the native modules don't have it and are limited
<barry> balloons: it's probably a platform limitation, i.e. python passing that value to some libc function and getting an error from that
<balloons> barry, yep blame c :-)
<barry> :)
<balloons> anyways, thanks for the help.. though I still have to figure out a workaround for now :-)
#ubuntu-autopilot 2016-06-17
<sbalda> hi guys, I'm trying to introspect a snap with autopilot, to be more accurate, the calculator snap. I need to know what libraries should the snap load in order to be introspectable
<sbalda> I've already built a snap with this library included libautopilot-qt-autopilot
<sbalda> the testability driver is loaded when I launch the snap but when I list the dbus connections, the calculator app is missing
<sbalda> ls
<dobey> i don't understand that question
